# Tarragona Lawyer



## Tel Boy (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello all, approx cost of lawyer when purchasing property in spain, just a rough figure will do, thanks.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

600-1000


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I wish it were as simple as "600-1000"!

It's a percentage of the purchase price - normally 1.5% I seem to recall.

Although I'm not sure why it's a percentage when the amount of work is roughly the same whether you buy a property for 5000€ or 5000000€.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I wish it were as simple as "600-1000"!
> 
> It's a percentage of the purchase price - normally 1.5% I seem to recall.
> 
> Although I'm not sure why it's a percentage when the amount of work is roughly the same whether you buy a property for 5000€ or 5000000€.


You got conned.

Lawyer was 600 for me and she changed all the bills etc to my name as well in that.
Notary was about another 600
Stamp duty was 6.5%
There is also some fee for writing the cheques from the bank.


----------



## uniskinner (Aug 31, 2014)

*Doing the right thing*

Im coming over to view houses soon would be nice to hear from some already there.

Hi
Im Uni, from Scotland, and hope to get out to view some properties in a few months. We want a clean break from the UK. Have been to many areas but like Murcia area. Is it as complicated as it seems to move out, a little worried at this stage and talking to some expats will help: Im a Wedding and general photographer and my husband is a musician who would slot in nicely here in Spain I think into the expat communities and hotel groups. 
we were told to add an extra 20,000 euros onto the property to take in fees, lawyers. I still dont understand many issues, local taxes, water, and such.

We have two dogs one of which is a show dog and I see Spain had a great following for dog shows especially my breed. Dont want to near the hussle and bussle of the resorts, but dont mind working in them... Is it really worth coming, as we would just love to make the move and as said, talking to those who have will re-assure us as we think we are doing the right move..
u

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

maxd said:


> You got conned.
> 
> Lawyer was 600 for me and she changed all the bills etc to my name as well in that.
> Notary was about another 600
> ...


Clearly that was a long time ago as ITP (what you call stamp duty) is now 10% (different in some areas but certainly 8-10%).

1.5% is about the average - google it. Look here:

Buying property in Spain: Lawyers in Spain


----------



## Tel Boy (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for your replies 10% st,notary, +1000 euros for solicitor, was what id been told. Ijust hope I can find a competent solicitor, can anyone recommend one in this area.


----------

